# New Here New There



## Tino Danielzik (May 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

well, here I am to promote myself. :D 

I could talk a bit about myself, but you can find everything you need to know about me and my work on my brand new homepage. 

I worked on it the last week to get finished. Take a look here: http://www.tinodanielzik.com/

I also wrote two new cues you can find on my side, just go to "music" / "best of..."

The titles are:

*Farewell *

*Falling Stars*

But there is also a lot of other music you can listen to. Enjoy!

Regards,
Tino


----------

